# L.E.D conversions



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

Has anyone replaced the standard 12v internal lights on either side of the living quarters for some L.E.D ones to save on power consumption and does it make a big difference?
My kids have these on lots to read and play games and although i haven't ran the leisure battery down, i wouldn't want to!

many thanks

Allan


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We have replaced all our incandescents and even the fluorescent internal lights with LEDs.
Liz now insists that we turn most of them off because the place is too bright.
We found the white ones too white. It made nightime like daytime! So we chose the warm white. Just cut off the number you want and solder the leads on. In some cases we have just stapled them on under cupboards and then put a hardwood quadrant frame round the strip. We have even put them in cupboards with touch switches so we can see inside...
We bought a 5m roll at http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/ip67-waterproof-warm-white-lumen-p-1831.html
and used it all in an 18ft van. The battery drain is almost unmeasurable. It so nice not having to panic when you wake up in the morning to find you went to sleep with the lights on!
Definitely recommended.
Patrick


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the link Patrick, it looks a great site and i'm sure i can find what i need on there..
Cheers

Allan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LED lights*

Hi

I use LED's in the motorhome, except for the loo/shower area. I think they are OK, but do feel that I need more lights on to give the same amount of light as standard halogens. The power consumption is virtually nothing.

Russell


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

We installed some LED lights, but reverted to the halogens because they weren't bright enough. At £10 a pop (or so) they're not cheap!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

LED lights and Flourescent units (Ultraleds and Labcraft) both consume about one fifth of the power of halogen lamps for an equivalent light output. The light spread of some LEDs is limited but the latest chip based units aint bad at all. There is no advantage in replacing flourescents with LEDs. But as has been said at £10.00 a go for no more expected life than the halogen it replaces the chip led based lights take a bit of swallowing.
They will get better no doubt.

C.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

CliveMott said:


> no more expected life than the halogen it replaces the chip led based lights take a bit of swallowing.
> C.


The average life of an LED is around 100,000 hours against a halogen at around 2,000 hours so there is a considerable difference, LEDs don't just fail at the end of their life, they start getting dimmer from day one but go on to about 60% at the end of their life so it is quite difficult to notice!!
Patrick


----------



## BespokeRugs (Dec 12, 2007)

I just got some LED replacements for my '95 B594 from Leisurepower in Warrington whilst this super guy sorted my troublesome solar panels. They are warm white, use virtually no power and I find them just fine. Also replaced the bullet type bulbs in the cab and in the light over the pull down bed...Magic.

Leisurepower Limited 0845 0820888
www.leisurepower.co.uk


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

We've just changed the 10W Halogen MR16's in our living area with some of the new chip based units. We did it a Shepton Mallet and were able to go back to the stall to swap things around.

The first one we tried was rated at 18W but because LED's are quite directional it seemed nowhere near as bright as the halogen it replaced. We ended up using a 12 SMD chip unit in warm white which is rated at 30w. This gave an equivalent light pattern to the halogen. They look a little odd when they are switched off but good when on. Show price was a tad under £9 each.

Power wise they are using just about 20% of what the halogens use.

Got to say I'm glad we did it at the show. If you don't know exactly what you want then it was an ideal way of seeing (and even trying) what was on offer.

This is the supplier used http://www.ledbulbs4u.co.uk/


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> We have replaced all our incandescents and even the fluorescent internal lights with LEDs.
> Liz now insists that we turn most of them off because the place is too bright.
> We found the white ones too white. It made nightime like daytime! So we chose the warm white. Just cut off the number you want and solder the leads on. In some cases we have just stapled them on under cupboards and then put a hardwood quadrant frame round the strip. We have even put them in cupboards with touch switches so we can see inside...
> We bought a 5m roll at http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/ip67-waterproof-warm-white-lumen-p-1831.html
> ...


Hi patrick - I've replaced my G4's with LEDs - but I see you have also done your florescents - the link you posted didn't work - dont want to order the wrong ones - could you check and post the link for what you used

many thanks

David


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

philoaks said:


> We've just changed the 10W Halogen MR16's in our living area with some of the new chip based units. We did it a Shepton Mallet and were able to go back to the stall to swap things around.
> 
> The first one we tried was rated at 18W but because LED's are quite directional it seemed nowhere near as bright as the halogen it replaced. We ended up using a 12 SMD chip unit in warm white which is rated at 30w. This gave an equivalent light pattern to the halogen. They look a little odd when they are switched off but good when on. Show price was a tad under £9 each.
> 
> ...


I did exactly the same, and was really glad to be able to swap a couple for some more suitable ones.

Couldn't find any to replace the 20watt halogens in the kitchen though. Maybe I need a multi led fitting to compensate.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> philoaks said:
> 
> 
> > We've just changed the 10W Halogen MR16's in our living area with some of the new chip based units. We did it a Shepton Mallet and were able to go back to the stall to swap things around.
> ...


Glad it's not just me then Spacerunner!

al3674 - If you are going to mail order them then I'd definitely lean towards a higher wattage rather than equal to your existing. It does seem that you can't use the wattage rating as a direct comparison when changing from halogen to LED.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello I replaced some of my G4 I think and although not quite a bright as the replacement, proved to be a good buy, when we were without EHU. However we have a cuple of flourescent lights than really pull the power, how and what can I change them to. They are in big oval lighting, do you just change the strip inside and leave the outer lamp shade on.

Regards Pat


----------

